# Mad Mad Golf; Mr. Handa



## d8ean (Nov 7, 2003)

www.mrkiv.com

I've seen this over the years go from a 1.8T into something god only knows :evil:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Gary's well know on this forum (and many others). It's a mad car.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

d8ean said:


> www.mrkiv.com
> 
> I've seen this over the years go from a 1.8T into something god only knows :evil:


Still a 1.8T last time I saw it


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I've seen this over the years go from a 1.8T into something god only knows


I've mainly seen it go in and out of AmD's workshop...

Dedicated though


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I did see the car a while back and it was looking good.

That site though - is there anythign apart from an intro video which takes 3.5years to load on dialup?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just go to

http://www.mrkiv.com/home.htm

Saves the tedious intro then.

James.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

when i spoke to him a few weeks ago he had blown the gearbox


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Honestly, isn't that the reflection of AmD's workshop in the doors? That's where it seems to spend most of its time








I was so looking forward to having a 1/4 mile race against it in my TTR after having beaten it in a grudge match at Santa Pod in 2001, but after 2 years it still wasn't sprintable by the time of GTI International 2003. I'll have to leave that pleasure to Caney now, unless he wants to get humbled by my Elise


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i would love to be humbled by your elise  my father in law has a 190 bhp one in black-very nice


----------



## MRK_IV (Aug 12, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Honestly, isn't that the reflection of AmD's workshop in the doors? That's where it seems to spend most of its time


Like the Guiness ad Mr Beves, "All good things..."
Besides, the point of your comment was what, exactly?



> " I'll have to leave that pleasure to Caney now, unless he wants to get humbled by my Elise"


  'Humbled' :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

gary are we racing at santa pod sun july 11th? maybe rob will join us


----------



## MRK_IV (Aug 12, 2002)

AbsoluTTly!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Caney,

I've just seen the end part of your sig. Are you trying to bait me??!! [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Caney,
> 
> I've just seen the end part of your sig. Are you trying to bait me??!! [smiley=devil.gif]


don't worry it was an old s4 i beat not a new one but yes i am :wink:


----------

